# French Rivera (Cote d'Azur) and Marseille!



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

During my holiday I went to the French Rivera (Cote d'Azure) and Marseille. 
Below pictures from Monaco, Marseille, Nice and more!


*Monaco*


1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.

This is just a shopping mall!




9.

The famous Casino. Here you see more Ferari's and Porsches than for example Peugeots and Fords.




10.




11.





*Beach and Massif d'Esterel*

12.





13.




14.




15.





*Saint-Tropez*


16.




17.




18.

A Citroen Mehari at a parking lot in Saint Tropez.




*
Marseille*

With almost 1 milion inhabitans is Marseille the second city of France. It's a real port town, but the ambiance is very good!

19.




20.




21.




22. 




23.

Le Vieux Port (the Old Harbour) near the City-Center.




24.




25.




26.




27.




28. 

Because of the special ambiance Marseille 'figures' in some movies, like Taxi (famous French movies) and the French Connection. Here the not touristical path to the Notre Dame de la Garde.




29.




30.




31.

In the middle you see the football (soccer) stadium of Olympique Marseille, one of the famoust clubs of France. In the background you see the massive flatblocks in the suburbs. This kind of areas have a bad name after the serious riots 2 years ago.




32.

Inside the Notre Dame de la Garde.




33.




34.




35. 




36.




37.




38.




39.

Also Marseille has it's one Arc.




40.




41. 

With aprox. 200.000 North-African inhabitans, Marseille look at some neighbourhoods a little bit like an African city. 




42.




43.

Marseille haven't a lot of skyscrapers but quite a lot flat blocks. In this area is a 145 m. high skyscraper under construction. Here you see the new tramway. Also has Marseille a metro.





*Beach and Massif d'Esterel*

44.




The Cote d'Azur has a lot of nature. Here you see the Massif d'Esterel near St.-Raphael.

45.




46.




47.





*Saint-Raphael*


48.




49. 





*Nice*

Nice is the biggest city (aprox. 350.000 inhabitans) in the Cote d'Azur. Unfortunetly we could visit Nice just for 2 hours...


50.




51.




52.

Not only the nature, cities and villages are beautiful :cheers:




53.




54.




55.




56.




57.

The Central Station with in the background the highway.


----------



## dazady45200 (May 28, 2007)

very nice pictures of a lovely part of the world.


----------



## Yotam (Jan 13, 2007)

very enjoyable thread!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like I could need a vacation soon :colgate:
Great tour, thanks! I'm a bit shocked that this area is so fully packed with damn ugly commie-like blocks and trite apartment buildings. Shame on the modernism!


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice pics! (But still I need to say you that there was no riots in Marseille 2 years ago.)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes and the most dangerous city of France is Nice.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

sky-eye said:


> With aprox. 200.000 North-African inhabitans, Marseille look at some neighbourhoods a little bit like an African city.


What a gross exaggeration. In fact, according to the 1999 census, in Marseille there are 47,299 North-African immigrants, out of a total city population of 797,491.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ Yes, but 200,000 inhabitants with north african origin is not impossible.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Highly doubtful when the population of North-African immigrants is not even 50,000.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Not really there are north african in Marseille since the end of the WW2 even before.
So we see 4th generation of inhabitants with nothern african origin. 

Of course most of them are French and born in France.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, in 2005 there weren't riots neither in Marseilles nor in its suburbs (unlike Parisians' suburbs or those of Lyons or Toulouse).

The population of the inner-city in 2005 was 820 700 inhabitants. The metro aera is now 1 530 000 inhabitants and the urban area reaches nearly 1.8 Million (according to Insee).
Marseilles is certainly France's most cosmopolitan city with Paris. The city holds the biggest jewish community in France, the second or third in proportion for muslim people (after Paris and Strasbourg), the biggest armenian community, italian community, spanish (with toulouse), greek and so on... In general, like most international ports, the city is a sort of urban sprawl.
It also helps the city building its new image as a key city in the Euromediterranean process (building a free trade zone between Europe and the mediteranean countries).

Nice, the most dangerous city of France??? Was it ironic?

By the way, cool photos! I Hope you enjoyed your stay there.
Cheers!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Minato ku said:


> Not really there are north african in Marseille since the end of the WW2 even before.
> So we see 4th generation of inhabitants with nothern african origin.
> 
> Of course most of them are French and born in France.


Then if they are 4th generation descendants of North-African immigrants, they are not "North-African inhabitans" themselves, and there aren't "200,000 North-African inhabitants" as sky-eye wrongly stated. Same as the fact that the ancestors of Rudy Giuliani came from Italy doesn't make him an "Italian inhabitant" of the USA.


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_Beautifull pictures! Marseille looks great to me_


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

It doesn´t get much cleaner than Monaco  Very nice pictures, too bad that that part of France is so expensive.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Douly said:


> Nice, the most dangerous city of France??? Was it ironic?


Not really, the crime rate is very high. hno:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures sky-eye, I have a love-hate relation with this part of the country . I love the culture, the buildings, the climate and the people, and I hate the sprawl everywhere, the places where it gets too rich and glamour, and the people (yeah I put that twice on purpose). The contrast between Cannes/Monaco/Central Nice and Marseilles/Toulon is always impressive.




Douly said:


> The population of the inner-city in 2005 was 820 700 inhabitants. The metro aera is now 1 530 000 inhabitants and the urban area reaches nearly 1.8 Million (according to Insee).
> Marseilles is certainly France's most cosmopolitan city with Paris. The city holds the biggest jewish community in France, the second or third in proportion for muslim people (after Paris and Strasbourg), the biggest armenian community, italian community, spanish (with toulouse), greek and so on... In general, like most international ports, the city is a sort of urban sprawl.


If I had Monkey's attitude (you know the british forumer), I would have proved you wrong with probably half of these 'stats' .

Marseille is hugely multicultural and pan-mediteranean but you don't need to pretend it's the "first" in France to show this


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

eklips said:


> If I had Monkey's attitude (you know the british forumer)


FORMER British forumer. He was banned by Gothicform.


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

A bit like Eklips in my love-hate relationship with the French Riviera  
I dont know about the mediterranean communities in Marseilles, but - sorry for being maybe a little picky - as for the Jewish population, Paris has the largest one in Europe, so I don't think Marseilles can rank first in France for that matter. Marseilles has always been a very cosmopolitan city though, for 2500 years in a very specific mediterranean style (unlike Paris where immigration has indeed a strong North African component like in every French city, but has also a distinctive Subsaharian African, Carribean and Asian flavour)


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the reactions.

The information is from Wikipedia and a travelbook, but I see it is not quite accurate or I misunderstood the information. On the Dutch news I tought that they siad that also in Marseille (or the banlieus) there were riots in 2005, maybe I am wrong. 

By the way, France, and especialy South-France is my favorite holiday destination and I liked the Cote d'Azur and Marseille very much!


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Very nice pics of a diversified country.

My favourite was Nice, beyond any doubt! It is just lovely.

Marseille didn´t catch my fancy so much, some of its roads look a bit dirty and some of the buildings slightly run-down. They need some repair and a pot of paint would restore them to old splendour.

The mall in Monaco is too old-fashioned, a bit like the European shopping arcades that were built in the 80´s.


----------



## michal1982 (Mar 16, 2004)

great thread .. anymore pictures left


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

When i was there- i sang the famous anthem of Charlene
'Never been to me' song...

so glitzy and glamourous


----------

